# Der große 4k/UHD Test!



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2014)

*Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Worum geht es hier?

Nun ja. 4k/UHD ist im Moment ein großes Thema. Da bestimmt einige mit dem Gedanken spielen sich einen 4k Monitor zu holen aber mangels Tests und Infomationen nicht sicher sind, will ich von meiner Seite mal ein paar Tests hier zusammenfassen.
Wenn ihr Sachen zu ergänzen habt, immer her damit! Ebenfalls freue ich mich über Feedback jeder Art. Ich werde den Thema kontinuierlich erweitern, also reinschauen lohnt immer mal wieder. 


*Index:*
*1) Hardware
2) Software
3) Games
4) Probleme/Lösungen*


*1) Hardware*
*Was gibt es für 4k/UHD Monitore?*
LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Manche Monitore haben nur 30Hz, was bedeutet das für mich?*
30Hz Monitore kann man zum zocken oder arbeiten meiner Meingung nach vergessen. Selbst bei dem durchscrollen einer Website oder eines PDF ist das geruckel für mich nicht akzeptabel! Tut euch einen gefallen und kauft keinen 30Hz Monitor. 60Hz Displays gibt es schon für einen akzeptablen Preis!

*Worauf muss ich achten?*
Der Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall Displayport 1.2 unterstützen, ebenso die Grafikkarte. Über HDMI 1.4a können maximal 30Hz übertragen werden. Damit hat man dann nichts gewonnen. Ebenso sollte man darauf achten ob der Monitor PWM Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat, wenn man darauf sensibel reagiert.

*Wie richte ich einen 4k Monitor ein?*
Nicht anders als einen normalen Monitor. Videokabel und Strom rein und los gehts. Bei manchen Monitoren wie dem Asus PB287Q muss man noch den Displayport des Monitors auf den Standard 1.2 einstellen, damit man 60Hz anwählen kann.

*Meine Grafikkarte hat kaum Power, kann ich Games auch in 1920x1080 spielen, bzw. wie ist die Interpolation von 1080p auf 4k?*
Zu dem Zweck habe ich mal einen kleinen Test gemacht. Rein rechnerisch müsste der Monitor ja jedes Pixel nur auf 4 Pixel erweitern. Ich kann es leider nur am Asus PB287Q testen, deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr vielleicht ein paar Monitore ergänzen könntet.
Ich habe eine weiße Bitmap mit einem schwarzen Pixel erstellt und einmal in 4k auf 100%(1:1) betrachtet und einmal in 1080p in 100%(1:1). Wenn ihr das testen wollt, reicht MS Paint vollkommen aus. Bei 100% Zoom ist die Darstellung exakt 1:1. Die Windows Fotoanzeige geht nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 schwarzes Pixel bei 1:1 Betrachtung in 4k. Der Monitor steuert nur das eine Pixel schwarz an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 schwarzes Pixel bei 1:1 Betrachtung in 1080p. Es werden 4 Pixel schwarz angesteuert, allerdings werden neben liegende Pixel noch leicht grau dargestellt. Die Interpolation ist nicht 100% korrekt. Daher wird ein 1080p Bild auf dem Monitor immer an Schärfe verlieren. Das kann bei anderen Monitoren aber anders aussehen!

*Wieviel Strom braucht ein 4k Monitor?*
Nicht mehr als ein normaler Monitor. Mehr Auflösung wirkt sich nicht auf den Stromverbrauch aus.(und wenn nur extrem minimal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SLI/CF mit einem 4k Monitor?*
Ich nutze den Monitor selber an einem SLI System und muss sagen, dass es quasi wie dafür gedacht ist. Die SLI Auslastung ist bei allen Spielen extrem gut, meistens weit über 90%. Einem Multi GPU System kommt diese hohe Auflösung sehr zu gute, solange einem der VRAM nicht ausgeht.

*Wieviel VRAM sollte man haben?*
Minimum 3GB, wenn man aktuelle Spiele zocken will. Die meisten aktuellen Games brauchen min. 2500MB VRAM. Wenn man sich überlegt eine neue Grafikkarte oder auch gleich 2 anzuschaffen, würde ich auf jeden Fall Karten mit mehr als 3GB VRAM empfehlen. Bei manchen aktuellen Titeln wie z.B. Watch_Dogs sind 3GB nämlich schon zu wenig.



*2) Software*
*Welche Anwendungen unterstützen 4k?*
Im Prinzip fast alle. Allerdings ist teilweise das Layout der Anwendungen dann nicht mehr sinnvoll. Besonders bei Websites merkt man es oft das diese ohne die Zoom Funtion des Browsers nicht wirklich nutzbar sind. Bis jetzt gibt es nur wenige Seiten, die ein vernünftiges 4k Layout haben.
So sieht PCGH ohne Zoom in 4k aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da müsst ihr aber noch dran arbeiten!

*Windows Skalierung nutzen ja/nein?*
Meine persönliche Meinung: nein. Ich nutze den Monitor auf 100% Skalierung. Es ist zwar alles wesendlich kleiner als man es von einem "normalen" Monitor gewohnt ist wegen der hohen Pixeldichte aber es ist trotzdem gestochen scharf und gut lesbar. Außerdem hat man dann massenhaft Platz auf dem Bildschirm. Mit eingeschalteter Skalierung kommt es teilweise bei Spielen oder Programmen zu Problemen.



*3) Games*
Wenn hinter dem Spiel nichts steht, dann ist nichts außergewöhliches aufgetreten und es läuft in voller Auflösung.


*Alien Isolation |* 
*Alien Swarm |* 
*Aliens Colonial Marines |* 
*ARMA 3 |* 
*Bastard 1.14* | max. 1280x1024 
*BF 1942* | max. 2048x1536 
*BF 3* | HUD Symbole sehr klein 
*BF 4* | PostProcessing deaktivieren, damit es butterweich läuft 
*Blobby Volley* | Blobby spezial Auflösung kann nicht geändert werden xD 
*Cannonhill* | Auflösung fix, nicht änderbar 
*CoD* | max. 2048x1536 
*CoD 2* | 
*CoD MW* | 
*CoD MW2 * | 
*CoD BO* | 
*CoD MW3* | 
*CoD BO2* | 
*CoD Ghosts* | 
*CoD AW* | 
*Command&Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars* | 
*Crysis* | Shaders müssen auf Medium runter sonst Lag, Postprocessing kann voll aufgedreht bleiben 
*Crysis Wars* | 1:1 wie Crysis
*Crysis 2* | 
*Crysis 3* | Sobald man die Texturen aufdreht beginnt das Spiel mit komischen rucklern. Ansonsten i.O. 
*CS 1.3* | max. 1280x980 
*CS 1.6* | 
*CS:S* | 
*CS:GO* | 
*DoD 1.3* | 
*DoD:S* | 
*DeadIsland Riptide* | 
*Far Cry 2* | 
*Far Cry 3* | hier muss auch Post FX und Terrain auf low sonst laggts 
*Far Cry 4* | 
*GTA San Andreas* | max. 2048x1536 
*Left 4 Dead 2* | 
*Metro 2033* | Auf DX10 oder DX9 runterstellen, dann schnuckelt das Game 
*Metro Last Light* | 
*Minecraft* | Mit Shaderpack unspielbar langsam 
*Planetary Annihilation* | 
*Project Cars* | 
*Prototype2* | max. 1920x1200 
*Red Faction: Armageddon* | 
*Resident Evil Operation Racoon City* | 
*Resident Evil 6* | 
*Robocraft* | 4k möglich, HUD dann aber unbrauchbar zerstückelt 
*Sol Survivor* | 
*SpecOps The Line* | 
*Spintires* | 
*Stalker Call of Pripyat* | 
*TES V: Skyrim* | 
*Thandor Die Invasion* | 4k nicht möglich -> blackscreen, 1920x1080 ok 
*Tomb Raider* | PostProcessing deaktivieren dann läufts rund 
*UFO: Extraterrestials Gold* | 
*UT99* | 4k Auflösung nicht möglich, am besten 1920x1080 nutzen 
*Watch_Dogs* | Nachladeruckler und Gummibandeffekt auch in 4k 
*Wolfenstein the New Order* | Kein SLI möglich 
*World in Conflict* | 
*XCOM Enemy Unknown* | 
*XRebirth 2.0* | Spiel ruckelt total, kein SLI, sieht aber geil aus! 
*Zombie Panic Source* | 
Mehr folgen! 


*Wie ist die Performance bei 4k?*
Natürlich schlechter als in Full HD. Solange man aber ein halbwegs anständiges System hat und manchmal auf Ultra verzichten kann, dann ist 4k im Moment auf jeden Fall schon spielbar. Oftmals sind es nur einzelne Einstellungen, die man gezielt runterdrehen muss, um ein Spiel von unspielbar auf butterweich zu bekommen. Lasst euch nicht von Tests verunsichern, wo bei 4k (Ultra 16xAA usw...) selbst SLI Systeme auf unter 10 FPS fallen. Das entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit! Klar kann man die Settings so weit aufdrehen, dass es das System auf keinen Fall mehr schaffen kann. Bei so einer hohen Auflösung ist es aber überhaubt nicht nötig AA so weit aufzureißen, da das Bild eh schon extrem treppenfrei ist.
Mit meinem System kann ich alle gelisteten Games teilweise vollaufgedreht, teilweise mit kleinen Abstrichen wunderbar spielen. Wer es nicht glaubt, kann gerne einen Komentar hierlassen! 



*4) Probleme/Lösungen*

*Rechte Bildhälfte nicht synchron zur linken. Mehr Inputlag auf der rechten Seite.*
Keine Ahnung woher das kommt, tritt aber manchmal nach einem Neustart auf. Sieht man sehr gut wenn man ein Fenster auf der Mitte des Bildschirms hoch und runter schiebt. Monitor aus und an, dann sollte es weg sein.

*Nur 30Hz anwählbar*
Monitor unterstützt 60Hz? Dell hat Monitore im Angebot, die keine 60Hz können.
Monitor per Display Port 1.2 angeschlossen? HDMI kann nur 30Hz.
Grafikkarte kann 4k in 60Hz? Ältere GPUs und OnBoard GPUs können diese Auflösung teilweise nicht.
Grafik-Treiber aktuell?
Monitor im OSD auf DP 1.2 umgestellt?

*Meine Desktop Symbole sind nach dem ändern der Auflösung immer durcheinander!*
Dafür gibt es gute Freeware, die alle Symbole nach gespeicherten Profilen wieder plaziert. Mit 4k funktioniert dieses kleine Programm wunderbar -> DesktopOK 3.97 Speichern der Desktop Icons bzw Symbole


Frage? Immer raus damit!
Für jede Ergänzung gibt es einen virtuellen Cookie von mir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tischi89 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

für mich sind sli set ups und vorallendingen 4k monitore an sich noch unbezahlbar


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Schön dass du ne Thematik ansprichst, die mich seit 4K-Tests ihren Einzug in die Spielebenchmarks gefunden haben: Man benutzt eben doch (bei der Auflösung übertriebenes) AA und es sieht dann so aus, als würde kein Spiel vernünftig laufen. Ich warte zwar noch auf ein passendes Modell mit passendem Preis, aber fühle mich nun in der Annahme bestätigt, dass ich meine 7870XT nicht gleich wieder aus dem System werfen muss


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



> *Manche Monitore haben nur 30Hz, was bedeutet das für mich?*
> 30Hz Monitore kann man zum zocken oder arbeiten meiner Meingung nach  vergessen. Selbst bei dem durchscrollen einer Website oder eines PDF ist  das geruckel für mich nicht akzeptabel! Tut euch einen gefallen und  kauft keinen 30Hz Monitor. 60Hz Displays gibt es schon für einen  akzeptablen Preis!


Was 30Hz bedeuten kann man mit manchen Monitoren und insbesondere mit fast jedem TV testen.



> *Worauf muss ich achten?*
> Der Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall Displayport 1.2 unterstützen, ebenso  die Grafikkarte. Über HDMI 1.4a können maximal 30Hz übertragen werden.  Damit hat man dann nichts gewonnen. Ebenso sollte man darauf achten ob  der Monitor PWM Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat, wenn man darauf sensibel  reagiert.


Schön wäre es wenn es endlich mal Monitore gäbe die man nicht nur im DP 1.2 MST-Pfusch-Modus mit 60Hz ansteuern kann. Spätestens wenn es soweit ist sollte man darauf achten.



> 1 schwarzes Pixel bei 1:1 Betrachtung in 1080p. Es werden 4 Pixel  schwarz angesteuert, allerdings werden neben liegende Pixel noch leicht  grau dargestellt. Die Interpolation ist nicht 100% korrekt. Daher wird  ein 1080p Bild auf dem Monitor immer an Schärfe verlieren. Das kann bei  anderen Monitoren aber anders aussehen!


Muss speziell in Spielen aber kein Nachteil sein.



> *3) Games*
> Wenn hinter dem Spiel nichts steht, dann habe ich nichts außergewöhliches feststellen können und es läuft in voller Auflösung.


Die allermeisten Probleme liegen wohl an deinem GPU-Setup. Vermutlich Speichermangel. Da dein GPU-Setup recht exotisch ist kann es kaum als Referenz dienen.


----------



## yingtao (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Superwip schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schön wäre es wenn es endlich mal Monitore gäbe die man nicht nur im DP 1.2 MST-Pfusch-Modus mit 60Hz ansteuern kann. Spätestens wenn es soweit ist sollte man darauf achten.
> ....


 
Der Samsung UHD und auch der von Asus benutzen kein MST mehr. Eigentlich alle 4k Monitore die den neuen Controller benutzen sind nicht mehr auf MST angewiesen um 4k@60Hz  zu liefern.


----------



## GeForce (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Sehr schöner Artikel, danke 
4k Monitor + eine 2te R9 280X für mich wäre gar nicht mal so abwegig


----------



## Anticrist (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Die Erfahrung musste ich auch machen... 4k läuft super, sobald man aber irgendeine AA Variante zuschaltet brechen die FPS dramatisch ein... mal gucken was Nvidia und AMD da Treibermäßig nachliefern können


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Muss speziell in Spielen aber kein Nachteil sein.


 Ist eine persönliche Vorliebe. Ich habe lieber ein scharfes Bild mit leichten treppchen, als ein unschafes Bild, was leicht geglättet ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Probleme liegen wohl an deinem GPU-Setup. Vermutlich Speichermangel. Da dein GPU-Setup recht exotisch ist kann es kaum als Referenz dienen.


 Nur Wolfenstein, Watch_Dogs und CoD Ghosts nutzen die 3GB. Alle anderen Spiele kommen in 4k ohne AA nicht an die 3GB Grenze.


----------



## LEOopterix (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

der aocAOC u2868Pqu, 28" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sieht echt gut aus, für 500€ Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## BertB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

ich benutze meist das niedrige ingame AA mit 290cf
finde, es geht meist gut,
halt nicht immer alles ultra, aber hoch,
kommt schon schwer aufs game an

manche games laufen bei mir aber ganz komisch,
dass sobald/solange die maus bewegt wird, das ganze bild stockt/einfriert,

wenn ich die maus schnell im kreis bewege, kann ichs richtig anhalten,
wenn die maus still steht, läufts dann weiter

betrifft bisher: diablo3, krater, peggle, WoT,  benchmarks valley und heaven (wär egal in den benches, aber es zeigt die verbreitung des bugs)

mit samsung u28d590d

wenns denn läuft, bin ich sehr zufrieden

yo, bad frag: war ne weise entscheidung 3GB 660tis zu kaufen


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Jau, ohne die 3GB VRAM wär 4k nicht möglich. Von der Performance her liegen die zwischen ner Titan und 780ti.

Bist du schon weitergekommen mit dem Mauslag?

Grade eben CoD 2 getestet, das läuft trotz des Alters wunderbar mit 4k und SLI!  Und dann gibt es wieder 2014er Games wie Woflenstein und XRebirth, die das noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.  Bei CoD2 gibt es im Grafikmenü sogar die Option "SLI optimiert".


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr cooler Test, wirklich gut gelungen


----------



## BertB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

ne, nix gefunden,
und es ist nicht wirklich ein lag,

z.B. diablo3,
 ist ja so isometrische perspektive, mit mauszeiger

der mauszeiger laggt überhaupt nicht, aber der rest vom bild ruckelt, während die maus bewegt wird,
wenn man sie gleichmäßig schnell im kreis bewegt, bleibts richtig stehen,

bei den anderen games ists der gleiche effekt, nur dass in ego perspektive games das ganze bild rumspringt,
da kommts eher wie ein lag rüber, ist aber keiner (kein richtiger/klassischer)

man bewegt die maus, um sich wo hinzudrehen, -> das bild friert ein, während der schnellen bewegung, -> man hält ruhig, -> es springt hin

ein echter lag wär halt verzögert, aber flüssig

wenn mans langsam genug bewegt, dann gehts,
es scheint über ner gewissen schwelle erst zu kommen,
habe aber andere mäuse auch schon probiert

manche engines scheinens nicht zu mögen, ich weiß auch nicht,
aber in den anderen threads mit 4k monitoren, wo auch leute mit dem samsung sind, scheints ja niemend auch beobachtet zu haben,
in der pcgh print ist auch nix drüber drin,
ist 4k monitor test in der aktuellen oder der davor,
glaub der aktuellen

naja,
habe zum glück wenig frust, da meine setups sich sehr gut ergänzen,
kann daher alles sehr gut zocken


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juni 2014)

Hey Frag,
sehr schöner Beitrag zum Forum!  Klasse, dass du auch ältere Titel wie CoD getestet hast. Die werden gern vergessen. Deshalb an dieser Stelle:
Könntest du bitte noch mit Gothic 3 und dem Patch 1.75.14 testen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Danke!

Das hab ich leider nicht.  Bin grade dabei alles was ich so an Games habe mal durchzugucken. Left 4 Dead bekomme ich auch nicht zum starten warum auch immer. Liegt aber sicher woanders dran, weil es nicht mal an zu laden fängt... Und CS 1.3 wollte mal wieder den Half Life Key wissen.


----------



## Oozy (17. Juni 2014)

Danke dir für den 4K/UHD-Test. Interessiert bin ich schon, aber das TN-Panel möchte ich mir nicht antun und meine Grafikkarte (R9 290) stösst wahrscheinlich des öfteren an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## Superwip (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



> Der Samsung UHD und auch der von Asus benutzen kein MST mehr. Eigentlich  alle 4k Monitore die den neuen Controller benutzen sind nicht mehr auf  MST angewiesen um 4k@60Hz  zu liefern.



Na gut dann sollte man nur noch solche kaufen.


----------



## Haemi (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



BertB schrieb:


> ne, nix gefunden,
> und es ist nicht wirklich ein lag,
> 
> z.B. diablo3,
> ...


 
Ich glaube was du meinst sind Nachladeruckler vom vollen VRAM. Das Spiel läuft flüssig bis du den Bildausschnitt bzw. die Perspektive ändern willst, dann bleibt das Bild hängen und springt nach einer Weile weiter.

EDIT:Bei Peggle auch? Also dann versteh ich das auch nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Peggle den VRAM so füllt.


----------



## Agares89 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Nur 30Hz anwählbar*
> Monitor unterstützt 60Hz? Dell hat Monitore im Angebot, die keine 60Hz können.
> Monitor per Display Port 1.2 angeschlossen? HDMI kann nur 30Hz.
> Grafikkarte kann 4k in 60Hz? Ältere GPUs und OnBoard GPUs können diese Auflösung teilweise nicht.
> ...


 
Hallo, schöne Übersicht. 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, welche Modi die eigene Grafikkarte unterstützt? Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass ich meinen ASUS PB287Q an einer betagten HD6870 (Rechner wird bald getauscht...) nur mit 30 HZ betreiben kann. DP1.2 ist eingestellt, die Karte unterstützt das auch. Dennoch nur 30 HZ.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Hmmm in allen Datenblättern die ich zur HD6870 gefunden habe steht immer nur 2560 x 1600 als maximale Auflösung. Erstaunlich das sie überhaubt 4k in 30Hz macht. Bei nvidia Karten kann man Custom Auflösungen recht einfach einstellen, wie das bei AMD geht weis ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kann da ja wer anders helfen.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Gibt zum Teil auch Treiberprobleme... Bei der HD 6000 Serie bin ich mir nicht sicher. Hardwaretechnisch steht und fällt es mit der Unterstützung von DP 1.2. Treiberseitig sind MST und normal-UHD auch getrennt zu betrachten, letzteres war treiberseitig längere Zeit gar nicht möglich.


----------



## BertB (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

das liegt nicht an vram,
es ist immer genau während der mausbewegung,

und es ist ja auch nur in manchen games,
bf4 läuft z.B. einwandfrei, und das wäre ja eher ein ramfresser als diablo3

hd 6870 hatte ich schon mit 5980x1080 laufen, eyefinity,
oder zählt das nicht zur max auflösung?
weils dann drei kabel sind vermutlich nicht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



BertB schrieb:


> hd 6870 hatte ich schon mit 5980x1080 laufen, eyefinity,
> oder zählt das nicht zur max auflösung?


 Exakt. Es werden ja nicht mehr als 1920x1080 ausgegeben.


...hab wieder ein paar Games hinzugefügt. Viele alte Games haben absolut kein Problem mit 4k, total geil.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

MST ist allerdings auch quasi Eyefinity.


----------



## Agares89 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Superwip schrieb:


> MST ist allerdings auch quasi Eyefinity.


 
Der PB287Q läuft aber meines Wissens im SST.  Wie dem auch sei ich habe auch mit Custom Resolution keine 60 Hz geschafft. Da der i7-4790K aber nun offenbar lieferbar ist, habe ich kurzum den neuen Rechner bestellt. Damit sollte es ja gehen.  Den Monitor möchte ich nur ungerne wieder hergeben. Bis auf die fehlende Kompatibilität zu Full-HD Displays wie dem TV ist das Ding der Hammer.  Spintires läuft auch prima auf 4K trotz der betagten Karte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Der Asus sollte SST sein. Ich habe zumindest nichts außergewöhnliches unternommen, wie es bei MST Monitoren von nöten war. Ob es jetzt der nVidia Treiber intern umrechnet kann ich nicht sagen.


Was aber ein wenig auf MST deutet ist das hier:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Rechte Bildhälfte nicht synchron zur linken. Mehr Inputlag auf der rechten Seite.*
> Keine  Ahnung woher das kommt, tritt aber manchmal nach einem Neustart auf.  Sieht man sehr gut wenn man ein Fenster auf der Mitte des Bildschirms  hoch und runter schiebt. Monitor aus und an, dann sollte es weg sein.


 
Es wirkt wirklich so als ob rechts und links jeweils ein Bild übertragen wird. Habe den Fehler aber auch erst 2 mal gehabt.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Es ist auch theoretisch denkbar das der Monitor einen Controller hat der intern von SST auf MST umrechnet sodass das Panel dann per MST angesteuert wird- möglicherweise sogar über zwei paralelle Anschlüsse.

Solche Eigenschaften sind bei UHD Monitoren sehr wichtig und in Tests elementar.


----------



## Agares89 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es wirkt wirklich so als ob rechts und links jeweils ein Bild übertragen wird. Habe den Fehler aber auch erst 2 mal gehabt.



Solche Sachen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Teilweise bleibt nach einem Neustart oder Auflösungswechsel der ganze Monitor oder nur die linke Seite schwarz oder die linke Seite zeigt Müll. Gibt sicher aber wenn ich nicht andauernd am Monitor was verstelle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es ist auch theoretisch denkbar das der Monitor einen Controller hat der intern von SST auf MST umrechnet sodass das Panel dann per MST angesteuert wird- möglicherweise sogar über zwei paralelle Anschlüsse.
> 
> Solche Eigenschaften sind bei UHD Monitoren sehr wichtig und in Tests elementar.


 Und wie soll ich das nachweisen?  Gibt es irgendwelche MST SST Tests? Ich hab davon zumindest noch nie gehört. Ich kann ja schlecht den Bildschirm zerlegen und dann die Bauteile einzeln prüfen.

Den Datenstrom des Display Ports aufzuzeichnen und dann mit einem Hex Editor per Hand zu analysieren wird auch schwer.


----------



## Agares89 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich das nachweisen?  Gibt es irgendwelche MST SST Tests? Ich hab davon zumindest noch nie gehört. Ich kann ja schlecht den Bildschirm zerlegen und dann die Bauteile einzeln prüfen.
> 
> Den Datenstrom des Display Ports aufzuzeichnen und dann mit einem Hex Editor per Hand zu analysieren wird auch schwer.



Doch ich denke zerlegen ist da die einfachste Möglichkeit, wenn man nicht gerade an dem Ding hängt.  Angesteuert wird der Monitor schon im SST, ansonsten würde das CCC die MST Option nicht ausgrauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Da ich mir den Monitor selber gekauft hab und nicht speziell für Reviews gestellt bekommen hab, werd ich das mit dem aufschrauben mal ganz dezent unterlassen.  So viel Geld hab ich nicht das ich mal eben grade mal so 700€ in den Sand setzen kann.


----------



## Agares89 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Ach soviel kann da nicht schief gehen, wenn das Gehäuse leicht zu öffnen ist. Mein PB287Q kann übrigens auch an einer R9 290 kein UHD mit 60 Hz darstellen. Je nach DP Kabel kommt kein Bild zustande bzw. das Bild flackert, zeigt Artefakte und bricht zusammen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Die Garantie ist weg, wenn ich den mal offen hatte. Das will ich eher nicht. 

Hmmm, auch mit dem Kabel was dabei war? Sowas hab ich bis jetzt bei meinem noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Aufschrauben ist da definitiv die sinnvollste Lösung. Etwas reverse engineering wäre bei den ganzen UHD Monitoren dringend nötig denn insbesondere das MST-Zeug ist ziemlich _mysteriös_...


----------



## Agares89 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Garantie ist weg, wenn ich den mal offen hatte. Das will ich eher nicht.
> 
> Hmmm, auch mit dem Kabel was dabei war? Sowas hab ich bis jetzt bei meinem noch nicht bemerkt.


 
Schon klar.  Ich meine nur das Innere von solchen Displays ist recht überschaubar.

Ja, mit einem gestern gekauften Kabel läuft 60 Hz garnicht, mit dem Originalen mit Zusammenbrücken etc.. Aktuell eher unbenutzbar. Ich bin hier auf andere Käufer gestoßen, die exakt dieselben Probleme haben. Mal schauen ob die eine Lösung ausgraben. Der ASUS Support war ja bisher eher gar nicht hilfreich.

Edit 1: Mit der Intel HD Grafik funktionieren 60 Hz UHD nahezu problemlos. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Schonmal ein paar Treiber durchprobiert?

Wenn es an der Intel Grafik geht dann ist der Monitor ja i.O..


----------



## Agares89 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal ein paar Treiber durchprobiert?
> 
> Wenn es an der Intel Grafik geht dann ist der Monitor ja i.O..


 
Den 14.4 und 14.6 beta von AMD habe ich probiert, ebenso wie Windows 7 und Windows 8.1. Denke nicht dass es Sinn macht ältere Treiber zu testen. Ja ich denke auch dass der Monitor in Ordnung ist. Könnte mir aber vorstellen dass die sehr unterschiedlichen Nutzererfahrungen aus Bauteiltolleranzen resultieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Hmmm ich kann da leider nichts testen, weil der Monitor immer funktioniert, egal wo ich ihn dran anklemme.  Wäre gut wenn du dich nochmal meldest, wenn es klappen sollte.


----------



## Agares89 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Ich habe den Monitor mittlerweile von meinem Schreibtisch verbannt und hoffe über ASUS oder meinen Händler Ersatz zu bekommen. Mich nervt das Gerät momentan einfach zu sehr (habe genug Probleme mit dem neuen Rechner ) und ich denke folgendes Problem wird man auch nicht mittels EDID Patch oder Treiber korrigieren können, da es bei HDMI und DP 1.2 auftritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Sowas hab ich auf meinem noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## Agares89 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich auf meinem noch nicht gesehen!



Ich merke schon wieso ich den für 649 € bekommen habe. Tauschen?


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

upsi, das sieht nicht gut aus,

hatte selbst noch gar keine halbseitigen effekte


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Agares89 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon wieso ich den für 649 € bekommen habe. Tauschen?


 Ne lass ma, ich hab lieber 700€ gezahlt und dafür ein ganzes Bild.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



Agares89 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor mittlerweile von meinem Schreibtisch verbannt und hoffe über ASUS oder meinen Händler Ersatz zu bekommen. Mich nervt das Gerät momentan einfach zu sehr (habe genug Probleme mit dem neuen Rechner ) und ich denke folgendes Problem wird man auch nicht mittels EDID Patch oder Treiber korrigieren können, da es bei HDMI und DP 1.2 auftritt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hast du den Monitor mitlerweile umgetaucht? Wenn ja, ist das Problem weg?


----------



## Agares89 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor mitlerweile umgetaucht? Wenn ja, ist das Problem weg?


 
Nein ASUS hat zur Zeit selbst keine am Lager (oder hält sie zurück?). Ich habe den Monitor vorgestern trotzdem nochmal ausgepackt (der neue Rechner läuft jetzt stabil, sodass ich in Ruhe probieren kann) und siehe da, der Monitor läuft jetzt ganz ordentlich bei 60 Hz. Vermutlich weil ich meine Grafikkarten im Rechner vertauscht habe oder es liegt am neusten Catalst 14.6 RC2. Ab und an bricht noch das Bild zusammen und beim Umschalten auf HDMI fehlt gerne das halbe Bild, aber für den Moment geht es. Umtauschen werde ich ihn trotzdem noch.

Habe derweil auch ein paar Spiele probiert:
*Project Cars*
*Minecraft* | Mit Shaderpack unspielbar langsam
*Red Faction: Armageddon*
*TES V: Skyrim*
*Planetary Annihilation*
*Spintires*


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Asus hat keine? Komisch, immer mehr Shops haben den Monitor jetzt fast durchgehend auf Lager.  Ich wette die wollen den Preis oben halten. 

Hab die Spiele ergänzt!


----------



## CupCake (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Mit meinem AOC U2868QPU habe ich auf dp1.2 sogar mal ganz geschmeidig gar kein signal... betrieben wird das ganze von 2x R9 290 ... sieht für mich nach nem klaren AMD Fail aus... mit Nvidia scheinen diese Probleme ja kaum bis gar nicht aufzutreten.... 
mich interessiert vor allem wie bitte so viele tests von der R9 290(x) serie in 4k gemacht werden konnten, ohne dass es da irgednwelche probleme gab... ist mir ein rätsel und leider ist noch keine lösung in sicht....
eigentlich gefällt mir der monitor und ich hab weder bock ihn von meinem schreibtisch zu verbannen, noch habe ich momentan die kohle über um auf 780 ti sli umzusteigen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Gibt es vielleicht im AMD Treiber irgendwelche Einstellungen bezüglich DP1.2? Ich habe leider keine AMD Hardware die ich mir irgendwo ausleihen könnte um das mal zu testen.

Hast du mal verschiedene Treiber durchprobiert? Bekommt der Monitor ein Signal wenn du Crossfire deaktivierst und den an die untere Karte anschließt? Schaltest du den Monitor grundsätzlich ein bevor du den Rechner startest?

Ich habe beim Asus festgestellt, dass wenn man mit dem Rechner zeitgleich einschaltet, erst ein Bild kommt wenn der Windows Willkommen Bildschirm kommt. Ist der Monitor schon an wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, dann kann ich ganz normal den kompletten Bootvorgang sehen. Was ein Windows oder nVidida Problem ist, dass er immer den HDMI Ausgang als Hauptmonitor anwählt, sobald dort ein Gerät dran ist. Man kann HDMI quasi nie deaktivieren. Jedes Mal wenn ich den AVR einschalte, muss ich den HDMI Ausgang wieder deaktivieren. Das war aber schon bei meinem alten DVI Monitor mit 1920x1200 so. Es kann ja auch möglich sein das er auch bei AMD dann das Signal zu HDMI leitet und nicht zum DisplayPort.


----------



## CupCake (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das bei meinem alten Monitor (LG 21:9) die displayport Analyse im ccc eine bandbreitenauslastung von 95% angab und das waren gerade mal 10,5gbs (2560x1080)...


----------



## Agares89 (6. Juli 2014)

Wo kann man das nachlesen im CCC?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



CupCake schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das bei meinem alten Monitor (LG 21:9) die displayport Analyse im ccc eine bandbreitenauslastung von 95% angab und das waren gerade mal 10,5gbs (2560x1080)...


 Das würde ja bedeuten das die Karte nur mit DP 1.1 läuft.


----------



## CupCake (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

ja irgendwie sowas in der art.... ich kann auf dp 1.2 nicht höher als 38hz gehen in 4k.... wie immer verhindert die pixelclock alles was über 330hz geht und mit dem pixel-clock-patcher funzt es leider nicht... schon ne tolle sache sowas!!!!


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

AMD arbeitet wohl an einer Lösung...



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Nein hab ich noch nicht. Probiere ich vielleicht mal aus.
> 
> Hey aber es gibt gute Nachrichten, zumindest Hoffnung auf nen Fix. AMD hat auf meinen Tweet geantwortet:
> 
> ...


----------



## CupCake (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Na immerhin etwas... fragt sich nur wie lange das dauern soll... Evtl ist es ja wirklich ein Kabel Problem. Nicht alle dp Kabel unterstützen ja 17,28gb...die meisten nur 10,xgb was ja so einiges erklären würde. Hab mir explizit nochmal eines bestellt mit höherer Bandbreite. Das kommt allerdings erst am Wochenende. Bis dahin kommt evtl auch schon meine gtx 780 ti zum testen. Dann kann ich mal schauen ob es bei nvidia läuft


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Normalerweise sollte man doch meinen das man mit dem dabeigelegten Kabel auch die volle Auflösung nutzen kann...


----------



## Agares89 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte man doch meinen das man mit dem dabeigelegten Kabel auch die volle Auflösung nutzen kann...


 
Zu der Aussage meinte der nette Kerl vom ASUS Grafikkarten-Support in etwa: "Ja, das würde ich so erwarten", aber ganz zuversichtlich klang er nicht. 
Fakt ist aber auch dass es extrem schwer ist passende Kabel zu finden. Ein 2m Kabel welches ich bei Alternate bestellt habe tut's zum Beispiel gar nicht bei 4K 60 Hz. Und der Tipp in den Foren doch bitte kurze Kabel zu nehmen taugt nur etwas, wenn man gerne unterm Tisch sitzt. Nach meiner Erfahren kommen die plötzlichen Bildaussetzer auch vollkommen zufällig. Mal kurz hintereinander, dann stundenlang nichts. Bei Signalstörungen würde ich einen Zusammenhang zu anderen Geräten erwarten (z.B. funktioniert meine Funktastatur nicht, wenn mein USB 3.0 Hub läuft - der sendet fröhlich auf 2,4 GHz -,-). Vielleicht laufen wirklich nur einige Timings nach einer Weile auseinander oder der Signalpegel ist zu schwach. Ich denke beides kann man durch Treiber-Updates beheben. Und wenn es am Monitor selbst liegt, dann klärt das hoffentlich die RMA... wenn sie denn mal kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Hmmm also ich habe 0 Problem mit dem mitgelieferten DP Kabel. Ich habe hier auch noch ein DP 1.1 Kabel das könnte ich mal zum Spaß dranstecken, ob der damit Probleme macht. Sitzt das Kabel bei dir denn schön stramm in der Buchse? Bei mir muss ich das ganz gut reindrücken bis es verrastet.

So... grade mal das DP 1.1 Kabel drangehabt. Keine Probleme damit. Ist 2 Meter lang und scheint nen hochwertiges Kabel zu sein. Es hat zumindest auf beiden Seiten nen Ferritkern sitzen.


----------



## Agares89 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Interessant dass bei dir sogar ein DP 1.1 Kabel funktioniert. Nein ich denke nicht dass es an der Buchse liegt. Die sitzen ja schon fest und das Bild ist auch stabil, wenn ich daran wackel. ASUS hat übrigens meine RMA verschieckt, kann also bald etwas zum Austauschgerät sagen.


----------



## CupCake (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Habe mein hochwertiges Kabel heute getestet. Immerhin sind jetzt 40hz drin statt 38hz. Aber egal... Und es soll mir keiner kommen mit Timings, mein LG macht an genau der  selben Stelle dicht wie der aoc. Hoffentlich kommt bald meine grüne Karte zum vergleichen...


----------



## Agares89 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Mein Ersatzgerät des PB287Q ist eben eingetroffen und läuft bisher problemlos. Bild kommt sofort, auch HDMI und PIP ohne Bildfehler. Wirkt beim Umschalten auch massiv schneller. Der neue Monitor ist aus der Mai Produktion, mein Alter war aus April. Bildschirm ist ansonsten identisch. Am linken Rand scheint die Abschattung aber etwas größer zu sein. Auffällig ist noch, dass die Schrift im OSD jetzt leicht unscharf ist (als wäre sie interpoliert). Beim alten Monitor war das alles gestochen scharf. Die Schrift unter Windows kommt mir aber auch leicht franziger vor, aber da muss ich noch mal mit den Cleartype Einstellungen probieren. Bin soweit aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CupCake (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Mein aoc Problem hat sich auch geregelt... Danke nvidia und bye bye AMD... Achja und lustigerweise funzt es mit dem Hersteller-kabel und mit dem hochwertigen Kabel nicht...


----------



## BertB (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

was haste jetzt genau drin?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Ist ja schon sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Diabolous681 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mir auch gern einen 4k Monitor anschaffen.

Doch wurde von den Benchmarks auf tweaktown abgeschreckt.

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/38/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-sli-benchmarked-at-4k/index.html

Da mein System eigentlich mit dem Testsystem identisch ist, bin ich was den Kauf angeht verunsichert. 
Solche massiven Framedrops und low-FPS nagen dann doch schon bischen am Ego xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Stimmt auch wieder nur bedingt der Test. Ohne AA sollten die Games auch in 4k gut laufen. 

z.B. Tomb Raider läuft bei mir in 4k ohne Tress FX und ohne Post Processing locker mit 50-60FPS und nicht mit 27.  Man kann bei 4k immer so weit aufdrehen das es unspielbar wird, das ist kein Geheimnis. Wenn man auf ein ganz paar Optionen verzichtet, kann man aber trotzdem anständig zocken.


----------



## Diabolous681 (19. Juli 2014)

Der Samsung U28D590P ist ja relativ erschwinglich und läuft auch bei 60Hz.
Hat wer schon Erfahrung mit dem Produkt und kann wer eine Empfehlung oder Kritik aussprechen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

BertB hat sich den Samsung geholt.  Der kann dir sicherlich dazu einiges sagen.


----------



## BertB (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

bin nur teilweise glücklich,

viele games haben nen komischen bug,
dass das bild einfriert, während die maus bewegt wird,
es ruckelt und stockt dann dadurch,

meine nicht inputlag,
bei diablo 3 wird ja meist nur der mauszeiger bewegt, währenddessen stockt aber das ganze bild,
betrifft mehrere games, wer weiß, welche alle wirklich,
effekt ist immer gleich
ist garantiert softwarebedingt, hoffe auf patches
bei anderen games ists null der fall, dann ist der moni richtig top,

bild ist super,
inputlag hält sich sehr in grenzen (leicht spürbar find ichs allerdings schon)
ansonsten keine klagen,

rundum sorglos ists aber keineswegs, 
aber vermutlich wegen 4k generell,
manches zeug ist wohl einfach nicht/noch nicht recht kompatibel

ff xiv arr läuft z.B. gar nicht (in 4k)
stürzt sofort ab, wenn man auf  3840x2160 einstellt, im gameeigenen menü,
obwohls einstellbar ist
mit full hd läufts, aber dann zock ich lieber auf meinem anderen system
kann aber auch mit dem radeon treiber zu tun haben...?
hoffe auf patches und treiberupdates

die benches würd ich nicht so voll als maßstab sehen,
man muss halt nur einfaches  ingame AA nehemn statt 4xmsaa oder so
sieht aber gut aus, mit den kleinen pixeln

die meisten games laufen ziemlich gut,
allerdings hab ich 2x 290 drin,

oder meinst du ebenfalls 2x 780, wenn du schreibst, dein system wär quasi so, wie in dem benchmark auf tweaktown?
dann sollte es sehr gut laufen, (alles ultra in jedem game kann man jedenfalls vergessen, in einigen games gehts aber, grid 2 zum beispiel)
eine wird knapp


----------



## Diabolous681 (20. Juli 2014)

Ja Bert, mein System ist dem Testsystem eigentlich komplett identisch.
Also i7-4770k, 16gb RAM, 780er GTX SLI etc.
Natürlich werden die Hersteller und Taktungen anders sein, aber im großen ganzen genauso 

Danke für die ehrliche Antwort, viele neigen ja dazu, das zeug im den Himmel zu loben wenn sie soviel Geld ausgegeben haben.
Wenn du das so schreibst hört sich das 4k gedöns noch etwas unausgereift an. Zumindest bei den Monitoren, die bei mir preislich Bereich des möglichen liegen 
Vlt dann doch noch 1-2 Jahre warten, bis die Dinger noch billiger sind und neue Karten auf dem Markt sind .

Die 800-Serie von Nvidia steht ja vor der Tür. Man munkelt über 8gb vram, im SLI auch von der Rechenleistung bestimmt geradezu prädestiniert für 4k...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Zumindest auf meinem Nvidia System habe ich fast keine Probleme. Spielbar ist eigentlich jedes Spiel in hohen Settings mit maximaler Auflösung. AMD scheint da ein paar Probleme im Moment zu haben. Bis jetzt habe nicht noch nichts gefunden was so garnicht funktioniert.

Wenn die GTX8xx kommen, dann brauche ich aber auf jeden Fall 2 neue Karten, damit alles auch voll aufgedreht funktioniert.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Bei Media Markt gibt's noch bis Dienstag 19% auf (fast) alles. Dadurch wäre der Samsung 4K-Monitor schon für deutlich unter 500€ zu haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der große 4k/UHD Test!*

Habe mal wieder ein paar Games ergänzt!


----------

